# New to Area



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey all I have always wanted to live in Pensacola and finally got the opportunity, moving from Arkansas in about a month or so. Family is staying up here for about a month and that leaves me lots of fishing time. I have been poking around the forum and just looking for some guidance. Whats more effective here, artifical lures or bait for pier fishing. In Maryland we used to use Gotcha jigs but whats the general tactic for pier fishing around Pensacola. Thanks for any advice its appreciated


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fishing sucks in feb.in my opinion. A lot of people hang it up for a month during that time of year. 
Cold weather, cold water, no bait...
Fish can still be caught, but it's slow. 
Now offshore fishing is ok if you can drum up some live bait a few miles out. Amberjack will be in season then. 
There is always the piers and sea walls and the surf. 
Around march, the jetties starts bringing in some fish. 
The water temp will be around mid 50's in a month, which is cold as crap.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Where were you at in Maryland? I fished out of Annapolis a ton while I was stationed up there. I just moved back down here in July. Gotcha plugs will work here too, I have gotten both kings and spanish mackerel trolling Gotcha plugs.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

I grew up in Easton, we caught stripers at the inlet in Ocean City and in the Choptank. Live in Arkansas now and moved there from Biloxi, I get around....but while on the coast I really like the pensacola area really think thats where I'll be staying put. Annapolis is to rich for my blood to many sailboats lol


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

rbecker08 said:


> Annapolis is to rich for my blood to many sailboats lol


Tell me about it... I was really glad to get back down here. The only reason I was able to live there was thanks to the military. I did have a pretty sweet setup being able to use the boat ramp at the Naval Academy marina right there at the mouth of the Severn. 

Welcome to the area and you'll find a few good nuggets of fishing info on here amongst a lot of... uhhh... talk. Once you make it down here, the fishing might not be so hot, but it will heat up for sure not too long after that.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Try the piers starting in mid-april. Artificial for spanish, frozen or live bait for king, heavy jigs for cobia, sand fleas or 5/8 oz homemade jigs for pompano.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys that is exactly what I am looking for. Pumped about getting down there even if I have to wait a few weeks for better fishing....worst thing that happens is I learn where the rocks are around piers the hard way


----------

